# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Winterdepressie

## hilda boot

mijn dochter heeft last van winterdepressies.wie kan mij hier ietsover vertellen en wat kan er aangedaan worden

----------

Een vriendin van mij heeft last van winterdepressies en gebruikt elke ochtend 1 citroen. En zij heeft ook veel baat bij lichttherapie.

----------


## Jacqueline van de Ven

Mijn man gebruikt nu al een aantal weken Vital Formula 99 van Nova Nutria. Een voedingssupplement. Je kent hem niet meer terug. Een en al energie. Al merkbaar binnen een paar dagen.

Wil je meer weten. kun je me altijd mailen.

Jacqueline

----------


## arthur

Hallo,

meestal is het te kort aan licht de boosdoener bij de winterdepressies, welke overigens veel voor komt.
Een goed middel is de lichttherapie. Daarvoor kan een lamp worden aangeschaft (de philips brightlight-lamp, is o.a. te koop bij de gotere V&D zaken, is wetenschappelijk getest en werkt).

Succes,
Arthur  :Wink:

----------


## Marie

omdat die lamp knap kostbaar is in de aanschaf lijkt het mij beter om hem eerst uit te proberen.
Niet iedereen heeft er baat bij.
er zijn lichttherapeute en ik dacht dat je hem via sommige ziekenfondsen of de kruisvereniging (hoe heet dat tegenwoordig) te leen kunt krijgen.

----------

Het gaat lichamelijk beter maar ook geestelijk??

----------


## Marie

ik heb het zelf nooit toegepast, maar ben wel eens op onderzoek uitgegaan.
Als je op www.google.nl lichttherapie intikt krijg je gigantisch veel links naar sites met info.

----------


## Bart

Ik heb ook elk jaar last van een (vrij zware)winterdepressie. Daarom ben ik beginnen lopen; Op die manier maakt je lichaam meer endorfines aan, kom je meer in contact met het weinige zonlicht dat er in de winter is, en gaat je zelfvertrouwen naar omhoog door waty je presteert. 'k Heb me altijd laten vertellen dat die lichtbakken goed waren voor (beetje oneerbiedig) 'de lichte gevallen'

----------


## Patricia

Hi
Ook mijn dochter heeft last van winter depressie gehad, dit jaar gelukkig niet, maar afgelopen winters was het elke keer raak. We hebben heel wat afgesukkeld met allerlei vitamines, ginseng en nog meer van dat spul! Het hielp dus allemaal niks! Vorig jaar heb ik bij de thuiszorgwinkel een daglichttherapie lamp gehuurd, na afloop van de kuur ± 10 dagen was het alsof ik een heel ander kind in huis had, zoveel vrolijker!!! Wat mij beterft een wondermiddel, eigenlijk had ik `m dit jaar willen kopen omdat ik verwachtte dat ze ook dit keer weer last zou hebben, maar dat is gelukkig niet gebeurd.
Hier zijn nog een paar sites en er is op internet nog wel meer te vinden. 
www.brightlight.philips.nl/a/index.html
www.lightsystems.nl/
Succes en ik zou zeggen probeer zo`n lamp eens te huren, baat `t niet, dan schaad `t niet en met huren ben je niet gelijk zoveel geld kwijt.
Groetjes
Patricia

----------


## Luuss0404

Als de winterdepressie niet wordt veroorzaakt door een tekort aan daglicht, wat kunnen we ondernemen om een winterdepressie, met al zijn vervelende klachten en symptomen zoals een enorme vermoeidheid, een stap voor te blijven? Hoe kunnen we via onze voeding en door veel lichamelijke activiteiten en beweging de winterdepressie overwinnen? Een overzicht:
Verlaagd vitamine D gehalte tijdens een depressie Iedereen die een depressie heeft, of depressief is, heeft een verlaagde Vitamine D gehalte. Voorkomen van een depressie kan betekenen dat we het tekort aan Vitamine D moeten aanvullen. Een eerste stap om van de depressie af te komen is het tekort aan vitamine D in ons lijf aan te vullen. Vitamine D zit in: Alle vette vis (Zalm, sardines, haring en bv makreel), Zonlicht, Levertraan.
Wandelen, beweging en winterdepressie Een bijzonder interessante theorie is dat door de korte, sombere en koude dagen de mens liever warm binnen zit, dan naar buiten gaat. Zomers zijn de lichamelijke activiteit vol op: we fietsen, we wandelen, we voetballen, we zwemmen, we tuinieren, we sporten, we joggen en enz. We zijn flink in beweging. In de winter valt die beweging voor veel mensen vrijwel stil. Vooral als we niets anders doen dan thuis zitten en enkel het huis verlaten om boodschappen te doen (per auto) en naar het werk gaan (per auto). Door de bloedsomloop flink te stimuleren door beweging, daardoor flink moeten ademhalen en daardoor een regelmatige toevoer van zuurstof creëren, krijgen onze hersencellen een grondige voeding van zuurstof. Ieder mens knapt er van op!
Hersencellen willen een regelmatige toevoer van zuurstof! Door onze hersencellen van voldoende zuurstof te voorzien gaan ze weer als normaal functioneren. Een fikse wandeling in een behoorlijk stevig tempo is dus een uitstekende manier om de winterdepressie aan te pakken. Elke dag een uur stevig doorwandelen zou binnen afzienbare tijd goede resultaten moeten opleveren. Helemaal interessant aan deze theorie is de wetenschap dat mensen met een depressie een tekort aan zuurstof in hun lichaam vertonen!
Negatieve ionen basis van een depressie?
De lucht bestaat uit negatieve en positieve ionen. Door een overschot aan elektrische apparaten in huis wordt het natuurlijke ionen evenwicht verstoord. Positief geladen ionen zijn in de overhand. Wetenschappers vermoeden dat het te kort aan negatieve ionen in de lucht een zeer grote bijdrage levert aan (oa) depressies, slaapstoornissen, prikkelbaarheid, vermoeidheid, gebrek aan concentratie. Winterdepressie symptomen en verschijnselen!
Zoutlamp
Zoutlampen hebben de opmerkelijke gave om het evenwicht in de lucht te herstellen door negatieve ionen uit te stralen! We brengen veel tijd door in de woonkamer, waar vermoedelijk een flink aantal elektrische apparaten (tv, video, dvd, blu-ray, satelliet ontvanger, cd speler, radio, telefoon, het is een enorme verzameling van apparaten in de woonkamer!) ook hun tijd doorbrengen. Zet een zoutlamp in de woonkamer en de werkplaats (computer, cd, radio) thuis waar veel elektrische apparaten zich ook bevinden.
Werkplaats bij de baas
Vermoedelijk hebben we op de werkplaats bij de baas met hetzelfde euvel te maken: veel en veel te veel elektrische apparaten om ons heen. De lucht op de werkplaats is vergiftigd met positief geladen ionen! Als je beschikt over een eigen werkplaats: zet er een zoutlamp neer zodat je directe werkomgeving gereinigd wordt door de negatieve geladen ionen en zo het evenwicht herstelt tussen de ionen in de lucht.
Lachen, heel veel lachen
Zou je tijdens je leven elke dag een uur echt schateren van de lach  genomen over een dag  zou de mens vrij zijn van elk mogelijke vorm van depressie! Lachen gieren, brullen en huilen van de lach, dat is wat we nodig hebben tijdens een heuse winterdepressie! Het probleem is dat er niet veel behoefte aan sociaal contact is tijdens een winterdepressie. Een uur (minimaal!) per dag gieren van de lach tijdens het kijken van comedy of lachfilms is natuurlijk ook uitstekend! Maar lach! Elke dag! De rest van je leven: lach, lach, lach!
Bron http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...voorkomen.html

Andere oplossingen zijn lichttherapie en het innemen van Sint Janskruid (als je medicatie gebruikt raadpleeg dan altijd je huisarts voordat je Sint Janskruid gaat nemen, want kan heel schadelijk zijn)

----------


## Kees123

Hallo,

Ik wilde zelf zoon lamp aanschaffen tegen winterdepressie want ik zag overal dat het zo goed werkt. Het probleem is dat ik niet zeker weet of ik wel winterdepressie heb. Want naast alle symptomen (die ik ook heb) heb ik ook een continu terugkerend gevoel van flauwvallen (vooral in ruimtes met veel mensen) ik heb dit alleen in de winter in andere jaargetijden echt totaal niet. Ik voel me ook vaak licht in mijn hoofd en kan niet lang stillzitten/staan.
Is er nog iemand die hier last van heeft?

----------


## Cindyvb

Hallo,

Ik doe een klein onderzoek over winterdepressie voor mijn studie. Ik studeer maatschappelijk werk en dienstverlening en heb zelf ook winterdepressie. Nu zoek ik iemand waarbij ik een interview van maximaal een uur kan afnemen eventueel via email. 
Zou je hieraan mee willen werken? Of ken je eventueel meer mensen die me hier mee zouden willen helpen laat het me weten!

Vriendelijke groet,
Cindy

----------

